# Definition supplement



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

How long can this be kep good for? 
I wanted to try it for a prospect show this weekend, but I probably won't use all of it. Will it stay good for a couple weeks till the next prospect show? 
Would yall even recommend it for prospect shows. I just want to use it so my goats don't get sick when I use it before county and major shows. I also want to see the difference either makes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What supplement are you talking about?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

It is literally called definition


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never seen it before. I'm sure someone else has.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me either.

If it is stored under prescribed conditions, it should last a long time, I would think.
If in doubt, call the manufacturer.


----------

